#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  When is a document controlled / uncontrolled when emailed?

## craigten

Please can someone clear this up for me.
If i email a document (testing procedure for review) to a client, should that be now an uncontrolled document?
The document in question is the first revision and on the front page there is provision for detailing the  reason for any future revision necessary including the date of and who approved the revision.
I understand that when printed the document becomes uncontrolled, I would have thought that when emailed for review it also becomes uncontrolled, but this has caused confusion by the client as they expect a controlled copy.

Look forward to your comments



RegardsSee More: When is a document controlled / uncontrolled when emailed?

----------


## gtaa

If it is a copy that has been sent for the client to review and comment then it is being controlled, you will need to ensure that any changes they make are reflected by a revision change on the cover when it returns to you. There is nothing strange about e-mailing documents for review and comment. Printed copies (other than hardcopy masters) become controlled as there is no audit trail to ensure that any changes made by someone are legitimate and implemented accordingly.

----------


## shahla

Dear Cairgten
Gtaa is absolutely right. Any document you issue for client is being controlled .No matter  it is first issue or not .

----------


## craigten

Gtaa & Shala,
Thank you very much for your response. 
Much appreciated

Regards
Craig

----------


## bellowsmfg

Once any document is published and distributed to anyone, it is a controlled document.  Also a record of all recipients, and the revision and date of release must be kept.
This is a basic rule for any legitimate Document Control System. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bellowsmfg

Once any document is published and distributed to anyone, it is a controlled document.  Also a record of all recipients, and the revision and date of release must be kept.
This is a basic rule for any legitimate Document Control System. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

